# Clomid or Aromasin for PCT



## mazmm5 (Mar 10, 2008)

Was reading an article that said Aromasin is better then Clomid for PCT when paired with Tamoxifene.  Any truth to this?

I know the Clomid/Nova combo is tried and tested, but considering Clomid's sides I was just curious about Aromasin as a viable replacement for Clomid.


----------



## mazmm5 (Mar 12, 2008)

The article can be found at the following link

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=7032


----------



## AlphaMale (Mar 12, 2008)

mazmm5 said:
			
		

> Was reading an article that said Aromasin is better then Clomid for PCT when paired with Tamoxifene.  Any truth to this?
> 
> I know the Clomid/Nova combo is tried and tested, but considering Clomid's sides I was just curious about Aromasin as a viable replacement for Clomid.



Aromasin is dangerous to the heart when used post cycle - aromatization of testosterone to estrogen within the coronary vessel walls is cardioprotective, not circulating levels of estrogen. Post cycle there is little testosterone and therefore, little estrogen. Thus, the use of an AI will accelerate the development of atherosclerosis. Here are two very interesting reads below:

http://circres.ahajournals.org/cgi/c...ull/84/11/1285
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/98/6/3589

I understand the theory behind using Aromasin and Nolvadex for PCT, but unfortunately the theory is missing some important truths before it is recommended by others.


----------



## mazmm5 (Mar 12, 2008)

AlphaMale said:
			
		

> Aromasin is dangerous to the heart when used post cycle - aromatization of testosterone to estrogen within the coronary vessel walls is cardioprotective, not circulating levels of estrogen. Post cycle there is little testosterone and therefore, little estrogen. Thus, the use of an AI will accelerate the development of atherosclerosis. Here are two very interesting reads below:
> 
> http://circres.ahajournals.org/cgi/c...ull/84/11/1285
> http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/98/6/3589
> ...




Thanks

I'll have a look at those link.  I'm trying to gain as much knowledge as possible before starting my first cycle.  

Looks like I'll be sticking to the proven clomid/nova combo for PCT when the time comes.


----------



## AlphaMale (Mar 12, 2008)

mazmm5 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I'll have a look at those link.  I'm trying to gain as much knowledge as possible before starting my first cycle.
> 
> Looks like I'll be sticking to the proven clomid/nova combo for PCT when the time comes.


Sounds good, I think I would drop the Clomid and just run Nolvadex at 20mg, don't follow those crazy 40mg+ suggestions - 10-15mg is all you need for recovery, anything above might be good for estrogen control but a waste for pct. Maybe add some Proviron for half of your PCT.


----------

